# 10 Gallon Tank Divider Help



## kmargold (Sep 4, 2011)

I've been looking around for tank dividers lately so I can add another betta to my 10 gallon. Dasher's looking awfully lonely in that big tank. I've found a divider that looks like it should work, but I'm hesitant to make the purchase because it is clear. I am worried that if the two fish are able to see each other, won't they flare and cause stress? I noticed once that when my betta's Dasher and Sora's tanks were close enough that they can see each other they flare and go crazy. Wouldn't the same happen if the fish can see each other through the divider? If so, are there any options for dividers that are opaque so the fish can't see each other?

Thanks!
~Kyle ;-)


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

i have two males in a tank with see through divider and they only flare occasionally. what i did was take a lot of tall silk plants and blocked both sides so they can't see each unless they both get really close.


----------



## kmargold (Sep 4, 2011)

ManInBlack2010 said:


> i have two males in a tank with see through divider and they only flare occasionally. what i did was take a lot of tall silk plants and blocked both sides so they can't see each unless they both get really close.


Yeah I was thinking about that option as well. The thing is my one fish loves to be in his plants so he might not appreciate them all being on one side. I was wondering if there was a black divider or a solid color one that anyone knows about, or how to easily make one?


----------



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

Lots of people make dividers from plastic craft mesh, much less easy for bettas to see though (and cheaper than buying one!)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=40025


----------



## Nanglebadger (Jan 26, 2011)

i have a barracks-style set up made entirely of glass that is divided into 6 cells (with glass dividers) that houses 6 males.

its been running for around 8 months now and i havent had a single issue with stress. when i introduced my last CT, he and his new neighbours did some flaring for a few days, but this quickly passed and although they give oneanother the odd flare now and again, it has done none of them any harm.

if they get at oneanother they'll tear strips from eachother, i did have one accident, but once they realise they cant get at their neighbour they seem content to taunt them once in a while and thats it. they're more concerned with their stomachs lol!

As iv said before on here, not everyone will agree, but my experience of 6 males living side by side in plain view of oneanother is as i have detailed. stress-free.

Phil.


----------



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

You should definitely make your own. It is a lot of fun and looks really good.
Here is my newest 10 gallon divided tank. I haven't taken pictures of it with my Bettas yet.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I think it can really depend on the personality of the fish. Some people have had problems with very aggressive fish that just won't let up and try everything to get through the divider. 
However, my two get along just fine. Or as fine as anything that you house together that would kill the other the first chance they got... 
They flare at each other daily, but Smaug has a nice, big bubble nest, and Kamehameha is young and curious about everything so he mostly just ignores Smaug. When I first put Kamehameha in I put a large indian almond leaf against the divider to block their vision, but that is no longer in the tank and they have no problems.

Oh, one problem I did have when I first put them next to each other was that Smaug was flaring so much he ended up with a small rip in his anal fin. It has healed fine, but a problem to look out for when putting fish next to each other or putting a fish in a larger tank than it has previously been in. 
I personally think that all the flaring helps them exercise and keeps them healthier.


----------



## kmargold (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. I will definately look into making my own, as the $12.00 for a little piece of plastic seems a bit outrageous. As Kykattin mentioned about the fins ripping, when my two bettas' tanks were close to each other for less than 5 minutes, they both somehow ended up with tears in their dorsal fins. I have been keeping tabs on them and they are healing more and more every day, but what happened just makes me a little scared to try and put two of them next to each other again.


----------



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

kmargold said:


> Thanks for all the feedback guys. I will definately look into making my own, as the $12.00 for a little piece of plastic seems a bit outrageous. As Kykattin mentioned about the fins ripping, when my two bettas' tanks were close to each other for less than 5 minutes, they both somehow ended up with tears in their dorsal fins. I have been keeping tabs on them and they are healing more and more every day, but what happened just makes me a little scared to try and put two of them next to each other again.



I use two pieces of mesh when I make mine. It is still see-through but the Bettas do not recognize eachother. They may notice movement and check it out, but once the other Betta moves he is no longer visible.

I was at Petco today and looked at one of their dividers. They are made of the exact same things with a THIN sheet of clear mesh. Homemade is much better.


----------

